# Motorized honey extractor



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Post pictures of your extractor.

You need to decide how you are going to mount the motor. Direct-drive... Etc..

Depending on the motor you pick, you can get a variable speed control fairly reasonable.

-K


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

you can use a regular motor and a belt and using pressure on belt as a clutch, increasing pressure increases speed. 
good luck 
Bob


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

the older dadant 20 frame used a belt system. Tension was added to increase speed with a leather washer on the spindle, as you tighten the wing nut the washer friction increases increasing the speed. I would think a direct drive with a speed controller or rheostat would be fairly simple


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

You should be able to use a DC motor + controller & power supply from a used treadmill that is laying in one of your neighbors garage or basement. I'll be up to you to select the proper pulley sizes and designing the mounts. 

For reference, the Baldor motor used on some 9 frame extractors is only 1/8 hp and it really gets the machine spinning.


----------

